# UBERHAUS TH-3200 Programmable Thermostat



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Which setting is it at now?
From reading the instructions, I'd go with fan on auto and SW3 on HE.


----------



## Holly1977 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks! We have it on that setting. I talked with a guy at Totem this afternoon and he figures that it just might not be compatible with the furnace. So I bought a Honeywell and will try that one here tonight. Fingers crossed, because coming home to 12C when it is -12C outside is not fun!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SuperPHreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, girlfriend has the uberhaus th-3200, no manual. Came home from shopping, was 90 degrees F in the house. no idea how this thing works. only link i found for the manual online won't open. just need basic programming instructions. Any help will be appreciated...Thanks in advance....


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

try: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...ooHoBQ&usg=AFQjCNGQqivMd04SLkr-ahJGESk3fqM8Dw


----------

